# Found a mealworm beetle on my bed, are 200odd mealworms gonna hatch in my room lol:(?



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

I found a mealworm beetle does this mean ive probably got eggs in my room :/? are they a pest?


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

I've never had a problem with them, I'm always finding the little buggers!


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

thank god lol I dont know where it bloody came from


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

Feed it to your lizard, s/he might like them!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

gaz140 said:


> Feed it to your lizard, s/he might like them!


Quite a few of my reps and 'phibs like them! :2thumb:


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Quite a few of my reps and 'phibs like them! :2thumb:


My vittikins goes mad for them!


----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)

none of geckos will touch them ! wish they would always finding them in enclosures !

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

I tried before but they werent really intrested, I'll try again but i read there not very nutritous ?


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

MichaelT said:


> I tried before but they werent really intrested, I'll try again but i read there not very nutritous ?


Ever fed one of your lizards a waxworm?


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

gaz140 said:


> Ever fed one of your lizards a waxworm?


yes there good for their 'fat' value thats about it, but i didnt think the beetles had anything at all :')?


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

MichaelT said:


> yes there good for their 'fat' value thats about it, but i didnt think the beetles had anything at all :')?


Waxies suck nutritionally, at least it's easy as hell to gut load the beetles


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

I got home from my pre op assessment and found a dried mealworm under my keyboard. I have no idea how the thing got under there as all the boxes i have them in are inescapable! (at least so i thought)


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Meal beetles have the same nutrition as the worms do. Just more shell to meat ratio. Fairly decent on fibre though.

My older female loves them and I have to make sure that she doesn't decimate my breeding colony on their snack days lol. She'd happily nom her way through a ton of them if I let her.


----------

